# New bottle calf won't suck.



## heather1029 (Apr 3, 2012)

We got 4 new Holstein calves Saturday afternoon (they were a week old, pulled from their moma) & they all sucked their bottles fine. Sunday morning they did okay (not quite as good as Saturday). Sunday night, yesterday and this morning two of them are not really sucking any. We have tried a different nipple and it didn't seem to help. They seem to be feeling fine. I am just worried because they aren't taking even a pint of milk replacement at each feeding (AM & PM). 

I am going to get some electrolyte gel today and I am going to try the syringe trick at the PM feeding today. 

Any suggestions welcome?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome Heather!  

There was a post from the other day that may help you.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18323

If you read that, you may get some suggestions that help.  This site is a wealth of information.  Good luck with your babies!


----------



## heather1029 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will try brown sugar/ syrup tonight!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Heather

Congrats on your calves.

What you are talking about is not uncommon.  Calves pulled will often be stressed and a little "gullible" in the beginning, but once they get more comfortable they start causing problems, lol.

The sugar trick should work.

I'd also suggest that you read the following two pages for information, if you are new to bottle raising.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-calves-scours

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-bottle-calves


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope the sugary encouragement helped and that the little ones are happy bottle babies now!


----------



## heather1029 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just want to say THANKS to everyone!

The sugar trick worked. 

Per our Vet, we gave each of them 2 pints of electrolyte powder yesterday afternoon (which they drank, no problem) then gave them each 1 pint of milk replacement (which they drank easily) last night!

This morning, they were up and going- and might I add, very rambunctious! They drank 3 pints this morning with no problems. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 4, 2012)

Glad to hear it!  

You may want to consider restricting them to 2qts per feeding,  per animal, twice a day instead of 3 qts.  3 may be a bit much for their little systems to handle and they may scour.  Just going by experience it is pretty common and if you can avoid it, that is the best plan.  So awesome to have bottle babies around.  We don't this year and I miss it!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 4, 2012)

Stubbornhill...........three pints is only a quart and a half.    Six pints a day would be only 3 quarts........not enough for a holstein.  but you are right, 2 quarts or 8 pints a day is about right, when the calves are ready to drink that much.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 4, 2012)

Good catch!  I guess I should pay attention to the pints vs quart measurement!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 4, 2012)

lol, I only caught it because I am prone to measure in pints around here.


----------

